# Jeremy Clarkson: War Stories: THE VICTORIA CROSS: FOR VALOUR



## pardus (Sep 23, 2015)

This is rather excellent!
I've wondered for years how much of the Russian canon was left, I was quite thrilled to get the chance to see the remains of it in this program. 

The epilogue is superb...


----------



## Gunz (Sep 28, 2015)

Fascinating about the VC.

Cain I knew from several readings of _A Bridge Too Far_. And Clarkson--already high on my list for punching Piers Morgan multiple times--gets higher knowing Cain was his father-in-law.


----------



## x SF med (Sep 29, 2015)

Just. Fucking. Amazing.


----------



## Kraut783 (Oct 2, 2015)

Incredible story, good find Pardus.

.....I half expected Jeremy to go into a car thing halfway through....."and over here you have the new BMW........."


----------

